# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Zelena plodna voda - što indicira?

## aro32

Da li se tu radi o infekciji, može li biti od kolestaze..?

I kako unaprijed znati, da li se to vidi amnioskopski, je li taj pregled obavezan ili se radi samo kod indikacija.
Može li amnioskopija povećati mogućnost infekcije (kao što su to vaginalni pregledi)?

----------


## kli_kli

Ne znam za amnioskopiju, ali zelena plodova voda ne mora nista posebno da znaci. Novi je bio u zelenoj vodi, nikakve posledice nije imao, ni u smislu infekcija ni problema u motorickom razvoju.

----------


## majoslava

zelena plodna voda znaci da je dijete ispustilo mekonij, svoju prvu stolicu...to se normalno dogadja nakon poroda, i nije bas normalno da se to dogodi prije poroda. nisam sigurna da li postoje utvrdjeni razlozi zasto bi beba ispustila stolicu prije vremena, tako da ne zelim spekulirati o razlozima...

amnioskopija svakako povecava rizik od infekcije koja direktno ugrozava plod (iglom se vadi uzorak plodn vode), i moze prouzrokovati prijevremeni porod.

----------


## aro32

> amnioskopija svakako povecava rizik od infekcije koja direktno ugrozava plod (iglom se vadi uzorak plodn vode), i moze prouzrokovati prijevremeni porod.


Ne, amnioskopija je snimanje (vaginalno), a ovo s iglom je amniocenteza.

----------


## vještičica

Zelena plodova voda obično je znak patnje ploda (prerano ispuštanje mekonijuma)
Indikovana je amnioskopija (ne znam za amniocentezu)

----------


## kli_kli

Ranije se vadila plodova voda iglom da bi se utvrdilo ono sto se danas utvrdjuje amnioskopijom.

----------


## krumpiric

> zelena plodna voda znaci da je dijete ispustilo mekonij, svoju prvu stolicu...to se normalno dogadja nakon poroda, i nije bas normalno da se to dogodi prije poroda. nisam sigurna da li postoje utvrdjeni razlozi zasto bi beba ispustila stolicu prije vremena, tako da ne zelim spekulirati o razlozima...
> 
> amnioskopija svakako povecava rizik od infekcije koja direktno ugrozava plod (iglom se vadi uzorak plodn vode), i moze prouzrokovati prijevremeni porod.


postoje, uzrok je fetalna patnja, stres u kojem se nalazi beba...
Inače, ne vadi se nego se malo otvorenoj ženi kroz ceviks gurne nešto tipa kamerica koje se nasloni na vodenjak i kroz vodenjak (koji je proziran) se vidi boja pv (nisam ni ja znala do nedavno)

----------


## GrgurovaMama

moj bebač je rođen na hitan carski (mada sam željela potpuno prirodan porod   :Laughing:   ) upravo zbog zelene vode...vodenjak mi je pukao oko 14 h i budući da se nisam otvarala više od 4 cm niti nakon hrpe dripa, oko 21 h su se odlučili na operaciju jer je to za njih bilo već i previše čekanja...zapravo mi se činilo da su već u 14 h znali da ću završit na carskom ali mi nisu htjeli reći (kasnije sam skužila jer su me brijali po bikini zoni, što se koliko znam ne radi pri vaginalnom porodu)...i sva sreća bebač je rođen sa apgarom 10/10 i sada ima 8 mjeseci i sve je ok, NO nedavno je prijateljica rodila ni ne znajući da joj dijete pliva u mekoniju tko zna koliko...pa je anđeo bio dugooo u bolnici na respiratoru, dobivao kisik i sl...apgar jako loš i tko zna što ih još čeka...tako da zelena voda definitivno nije bezazlena, no nažalost ako je nemoguce raditi amnio, to nikako drugačije ne možete saznati   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## majoslava

> Ne, amnioskopija je snimanje (vaginalno), a ovo s iglom je amniocenteza.


ja sam mislila da je amnioskopija i amnoceteza isto, ali eto vidis, svaki dan nesto novo...

----------


## krumpiric

> moj bebač je rođen na hitan carski (mada sam željela potpuno prirodan porod    ) upravo zbog zelene vode...vodenjak mi je pukao oko 14 h i budući da se nisam otvarala više od 4 cm niti nakon hrpe dripa, oko 21 h su se odlučili na operaciju jer je to za njih bilo već i previše čekanja...zapravo mi se činilo da su već u 14 h znali da ću završit na carskom ali mi nisu htjeli reći (kasnije sam skužila jer su me brijali po bikini zoni, što se koliko znam ne radi pri vaginalnom porodu)...i sva sreća bebač je rođen sa apgarom 10/10 i sada ima 8 mjeseci i sve je ok, NO nedavno je prijateljica rodila ni ne znajući da joj dijete pliva u mekoniju tko zna koliko...pa je anđeo bio dugooo u bolnici na respiratoru, dobivao kisik i sl...apgar jako loš i tko zna što ih još čeka...tako da zelena voda definitivno nije bezazlena, no nažalost ako je nemoguce raditi amnio, to nikako drugačije ne možete saznati


može, UZV.Zašto ne?

----------


## krumpiric

i trebala si odmah tražit carski, čekat s mekonijem u vodi-nikad, ni u ludilu.  :Sad:

----------


## GrgurovaMama

mislim da se UZV-om vidi samo količina ali ne i boja...na predzadnjem pregledu su mi htjeli radit amnio budući da sam prenjela ali nisu mogli jer sam bila skroz zatvorena pa mi su mi samo UZV-om pogledali dal ima plodne vode dovoljno...a carski ne da ne bi tražila nego kad su mi rekli da moram na operaciju, briznula sam u plač...i vikala dovedite mi muža, kao da će me on spasiti od carskog    :Laughing:   i tek kad sam čula njegove riječi (moramo spasiti bebu), potpisala sam naravno bianco papir za carski...teško mi je bilo prihvatit tu činjenicu u tom momentu nakon 12 sati trudova, dripova, hrpe doktora koji su gurali u mene ruke i mumnjali sebi u bradu i panike koja se oko mene dizala...i naravno ono najbitnije silne želje da rodim vaginalno i dobijem bebu odmah na dojenje...

----------


## krumpiric

vidi se bilo kakva fetalna patnja, kojoj onda sljeduje zelena voda, tj. vidi se uzrok, a ne posljedica, šta je još bolje...

----------


## krumpiric

> mislim da se UZV-om vidi samo količina ali ne i boja...na predzadnjem pregledu su mi htjeli radit amnio budući da sam prenjela ali nisu mogli jer sam bila skroz zatvorena pa mi su mi samo UZV-om pogledali dal ima plodne vode dovoljno...a carski ne da ne bi tražila nego kad su mi rekli da moram na operaciju, briznula sam u plač...i vikala dovedite mi muža, kao da će me on spasiti od carskog     i tek kad sam čula njegove riječi (moramo spasiti bebu), potpisala sam naravno bianco papir za carski...teško mi je bilo prihvatit tu činjenicu u tom momentu nakon 12 sati trudova, dripova, hrpe doktora koji su gurali u mene ruke i mumnjali sebi u bradu i panike koja se oko mene dizala...i naravno ono najbitnije silne želje da rodim vaginalno i dobijem bebu odmah na dojenje...


tebi je puknuo vodenjak i izašla zelena pl.voda?mekonijska?
to znači da je dijete već doživilo stres i da treba hitro vani.
onda su mu drip, nagli vaginalni porod, dodatan stres..najmanje potrebni.
Treba mu hitan izlazak van. 
Bolja je opcija, za mene, carski, nego neprirodan vaginalni porod.

----------


## kailash

meni je pukao vodenjak i bila je zelena plodna voda. par sati prije kad su mi radili amnioskopiju je bila bistra. rodila sam u kadi, prirodno, bez intervencija 3 sata kasnije.

----------


## mendula

> NO nedavno je prijateljica rodila ni ne znajući da joj dijete pliva u mekoniju tko zna koliko...pa je anđeo bio dugooo u bolnici na respiratoru, dobivao kisik i sl...apgar jako loš i tko zna što ih još čeka...


Problem je ako dijete s prvim udahom zraka udahne mekonijsku plodovu vodu jer mu onda mekonij uđe u pluća, izaziva probleme s izmjenom plinova i infekciju.

----------


## krumpiric

> meni je pukao vodenjak i bila je zelena plodna voda. par sati prije kad su mi radili amnioskopiju je bila bistra. rodila sam u kadi, prirodno, bez intervencija 3 sata kasnije.


ma da, al ti si rodila prirodno, bez intervencija, nije ti dijete pod stresom još netko nadripao

----------


## BusyBee

Kad mi je porod krenuo, jedna primalja, jedan porodnicar i nekoliko doula mi je reklo da je zelena plodna voda znak zrelosti bebe, a da je uznemirujuce samo ako je voda tamno zelena, s tamnim komadicima i gusta (blize katranu nego vodi).

----------


## L&L0809

i moj Lovro je pustio mekonij u PV, nagutao se takve plodne vode, tako da je u rodilištu svakih 15min bljucao smeđe/crno - mekonij. ja prvorotka, totalno u šoku kaj mi je s djetetom, sva sreća na tome kaj je u sobi sa mnom bila jedna drugorotka pa mi je rekla da odvedem dijete da ga očiste. kao da sestre nisu educirane za to  :Evil or Very Mad:   naravno da su me samo blijedo pogledale, kao da kaj ja sad tu nešto zahtijevam, neki posebni tretman...ali su ga očistile, jer sam im 20min pred vratima pedijatrijskog odjela tupila da mi dijete bljucka, pa kada su i same vidjele, uzele su ga i očistile. 
sva sreća, sada je zdravo 15mjesečno dijete, malo preživahno, al na tatu je   :Smile:  
obavili, na moje nagovaranje ultrazvuk mozga s mjesec dana na goljaku, ispalo sve ok, tako da i takva priča može sretno završiti.
iako, da mi se opet desi da primijetim da se dijete već u trbuhu pokakilo, odmah bih tražila hitan porod (samo je pitanje bi li me poslušali).

----------


## kli_kli

> Kad mi je porod krenuo, jedna primalja, jedan porodnicar i nekoliko doula mi je reklo da je zelena plodna voda znak zrelosti bebe, a da je uznemirujuce samo ako je voda tamno zelena, s tamnim komadicima i gusta (blize katranu nego vodi).


tako sam i ja mislila.
meni je s Novijem probusen vodenjak i dr je potpuno mirno rekla "Vidi zelena voda", pa se nisam uznemiravala oko toga.
On je posle isto kakio mekonijum, mislim nije sve otislo u plodovu vodu, i radili su mu krvnu sliku da vide da li ima infekciju, ali sve je bilo ok.

----------


## aro32

> ...izašla zelena pl.voda?mekonijska?
> to znači da je dijete već doživilo stres i da treba hitro vani.


Baš čitam nešto... nije zbog fetalnog stresa voda zelena, nego obrnuto - može doživjeti stres, odn. trovanje u slučaju da ju proguta ili udahne. Inače može boraviti u tome bez problema, osim što je rizik, jer ne znaš hoće li...




> onda su mu drip, nagli vaginalni porod, dodatan stres..najmanje potrebni. Treba mu hitan izlazak van. 
> Bolja je opcija, za mene, carski, nego neprirodan vaginalni porod.


Ovdje se slažem - žena je bila ful zatvorena, tko zna koliko bi to trajalo i povećalo onaj prijespomenuti rizik...  :/

----------


## mikka

upotreba dripa kod mekonijske plodne vode samo povecava vjerojatnot da ce ju beba udahnuti, zbog stresa kojem je izlozena radi nenormalnih kontrakcija maternice.

----------


## zorica39

> upotreba dripa kod mekonijske plodne vode samo povecava vjerojatnot da ce ju beba udahnuti, zbog stresa kojem je izlozena radi nenormalnih kontrakcija maternice.


Da je tako onda ne bi davali drip.

Ja sam rodila sa već prezrelom plodnom vodom, odnosno kako bi se izrazili mekonij je već bio u toj vodi prije poroda.

Kada se beba naguta te vode dolazi do infekcije pa dijete prima određenu terapiju injekcijama.

Ne znam da li je tako kod svakog dijeteta da mu se daje ta terapija ili samo onim rizičnim.

Ja mislim da bi dijete obavezno trebalo primati terapiju nakon toga jer ipak, posljedice su trajne.. Nažalost.

----------


## krumpiric

prvo, dijete je prerano ispustilo mekonij, ako je pod nekakvim stresom :/  koliko ja znam.
drugo, kao što mikka kaže, ako se to dijete izloži još gorem stresu(dripu) vjerojatnost da će udahnit tu vodu je OGROMNA.
Nije isto da se dijete u mekonijskoj vodi rodi savršeno prirodno, carskim ili pod dripom.Prve 2 alternative okej, treća je opasna.ETo.
zorica39, pa zdrava je logika da se dijete vjerojatnije naguta vode ako se nadripa, nego ako se rodi prirodno ili cr.
Sve jake i neprirodne kontrakcije dripa osjeti i  beba, nama pauza od trudova, nema kisika i hranjivih tvari, panika u djeteta...

hrv. porodnička praksa je DALEKO od savršene, koliko god su nam inače liječnici educirani, na ovom su polju koje nije polje puno dijagnoza-slabi-oni jednostavno ne mogu bez da vide bolest i patologiju...

----------


## GrgurovaMama

onda so mi očito imali veliku sreću jer smo primili hrpu dripa a ipak se nije nagutao i kao šro već rekoh završili na carskom...ali još uvijek mi nije jasno kako znati da je voda zelena osim kad se radi amnio ili kad pukne vodenjak  :?

----------


## mendula

> ..ali još uvijek mi nije jasno kako znati da je voda zelena osim kad se radi amnio ili kad pukne vodenjak  :?


Gledaj to na ovaj način: nije zelena voda ono najgore u tom trenutku, najgore je što je beba zbog nečega pod stresom. A stres se može vidjeti uzv-om, ctg-om ili kojom već metodom... koja nije: 
a) nemoguća zbog zatvorenost ili 
b) potencijalno opasna zbog infekcije. 
Ako je rodilja otvorena i opasnost od infekcije se može tolerirati, napraviš amnioskopiju pa vidiš *i* zelenu vodu kao znak stresa.

----------


## majoslava

> prvo, dijete je prerano ispustilo mekonij, ako je pod nekakvim stresom :/


da, ali stres je samo reakcija, mene vise zanima sto je uzrok stresa, a to bas nije toliko jasno...

to sad mozda nije ni bitno za ovu diskusiju, ali je mozda interesantno...

----------


## krumpiric

na radionici sam čula da uzrok može biti npr. problem s posteljicom (zato se češće dešava u viiiisokim tjednima-kad je posteljica "ostarjela" )

----------


## aro32

> prvo, dijete je prerano ispustilo mekonij, ako je pod nekakvim stresom :/


Ne obavezno, može biti i samo fiziološka pojava kad je beba zrela i crijeva uspostave funkciju. Eno dolje, saže nekih članaka...




> da, ali stres je samo reakcija, mene vise zanima sto je uzrok stresa, a to bas nije toliko jasno...


*Fetalna patnja ili stres* je stanje koje se obično odnosi na fetalnu hipoksemiju (smanjen dotok kisika u mozak) zbog pritiska na pupkovinu ili smanjenog/usporenog protoka placetarne krvi. Bebe u ovom stanju obično se rode dobrog zdravlja, no u nekim slučajevima fetalni stres može dovesti do ozbiljnih problema u razvoju.

_Rizični čimbenici:_ komplikacije u trudnoći i druge rizične trudnoće.

_Najčešći uzroci:_
• kontrakcije mišića maternice u porodu privremeno smanje količinu dotoka krvi u placentu i mogu pritisnuti pupkovinu
• infekcije (npr. amnionitis)
• prerano odvajanje placente od maternice
• prolapsa pupkovne (što je vrlo rijetka pojava)
• hipertonija maternice - mišić maternice postaje prenapet i ne steže se pravilno
• upotreba umjetnog oksitocina za poticanje kontrakcija (oskitocin drip)
• nizak krvni tlak majke u porodu može smanjiti dotok krvi prema fetusu. Može ga uzrokovati epiduralna analgezija ili položaj na leđima

_Kako se dijagnosticira?_
_Kardiotokografski nadzor (CTG)_ danas je općenito rutinska metoda nadzora stanja opskrbe kisikom bebe u maternici. U slučaju hipoksemije se karakteristično mijenja krivulja _kucaja čedinjeg srca_ (KČS). *Praćenje otkucaja fetalnog srca* u korelaciji s majčinim kontrakcijama i najčešći je način dijagnosticiranja fetalnog stresa kroz premali ili prevelik broj otkucaja (ispod 100/min ili iznad 180/min). Normalan ritam fetalnog srca može se usporiti za vijeme kontrakcija i obično se vrati u normalu čim one prestanu. Ubrzan rad srca može uzrokovati i majčina visoka temperatura ili hipertenzija, te amnionitis
_Ultrazvučno doplersko mjerenje_ *protoka fetalne krvi* koristi se za prosudbu fetalne cirkulacije. Promjene protoka, posebice u središnjoj moždanoj arteriji fetalnoga mozga, upućuju na moguću hipoksiju ploda.
_Amnioskopija_ ili _amniocenteza_ prenatalno te _amniotomija_ pri porodu daje uvid u *količinu mekonija u plodovoj vodi*. Opasnost postoji ako je u amnionskoj tekućini velika količina mekonija. Mekonijska voda česta je pojava kod sazrijevanja ploda i sama po sebi nije indikatori fetalnog stresa. Mala količina mekonija s normalnim ritmom fetalnog srca samo ukazuje na to da je potreban nadzor.
_Uzimanjem uzorka krvi_ s bebinog tjemena utvrđuje se fetalna hipoksemija (nedostatak kisika) i *acidoza* (velika količina kiseline u krvi) kao posljedica hipoksije (ako je pH <7.20 cilja se na porod unutar 30 minuta, iako nije realno izvedivo, čak je i upitno).

_Kako se tretira?_
Ako promjena položaja majke ili ležanje na lijevom boku, te prestanak upotrebe umjetnog oksitocina ne poprave stanje, primjenjuju se sljedeći zahvati: induciranje poroda (amniotomijom), epiziotomija, porod forcepsom ili vakumom, te carski rez (ako se fetalni stres nastavi; u startu cerviks nije dovoljno otvoren; bebina glava je daleko od izlaza).

_http://my.clevelandclinic.org/health..._Distress.aspx
http://www.who.int/reproductive-heal...s_S95_S96.html
http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/40000206/_

----------


## aro32

Još nešto:

CTG i UZV su metode za ocjenu fetalnog i fetoplacentarnog krvotoka. Ukratko, CTG mjeri kucanje bebinog srca i jačinu kontrakcija maternice. Sami nalazi mjerenja CTG-om ne moraju značiti da je beba pod stresom - smanjeni otkucaji srca mogu značiti da beba spava. UZV-om se očitavaju količina plodove vode (nije pouzdana metoda), fetalni pokreti, pokreti disanja, izgled posteljice, te protok krvi kroz pupkovinu doplerom (nije pouzdano kod prenesene trudnoće)

Ovdje nađoh "tehničke karakteristike" poroda - više liči na strojarstvo  :Smile: , ali ako nekog zanima s medicinskog stajališta:
_http://www.hcjz.hr/pr.php?id=12476&rnd=_

----------


## aro32

*Mekonij* je gusta, ljepljiva, zeleno-crna tvar. To je medicinski termin za prvu stolicu novorođenčeta. Mekonij se sastoji od amnionske tekućine, mukusa, lanugo dlačica, žuči i stanica kože. Beba guta amnionsku tekućinu, a sve tvari osim amnionske tekućine filtriraju se i pohranjuju u crijevima, dok se amnionska tekućina apsorbira i ponovo ispušta urinom fetusa. Taj ciklus održava amnionsku tekućinu u bistrom i zdravom stanju 9 mjeseci trudnoće. Proces recikliranja amnionske tekućine ponavlja se otprilike svaka tri sata.

*Ispuštanje mekonija* ukazuje na to da su bebina crijeva zrela i probava je počela raditi što je uobičajeno u terminskim te učestalo u prenešenim trudnoćama (procjena je da se javlja u 12-13% poroda; _Katz & Bowes, 1992_ i raste na 30% u 40. tjednu pa sve do 50% u 42. tjednu).

U nekim slučajevima beba ispušta stolicu i prije termina poroda, još u maternici. To se obično događa kad je beba pod stresom. Manjak plodove vode može (ali ne mora) uzrokovati veći pritisak na pupkovinu, manjak kisika u bebe i uzrokovati fetalnu patnju. Od devetog mjeseca količina plodove vode se prirodno smanjuje.

Kad se u amnionskoj tekućini pojavi mekonij, postoji opasnost da ga beba udahne (mekonijska aspiracija, javlja se u 4% slučajeva), što može izazvati upalu bebinih pluća nakon rođenja.
Prepoznavanje fetalnog stresa kad se pojavi mekonijska voda ovisi o pažljivom praćenju fetalnog srca (_K&B, Danelian_). Ako je mekonij rijedak, a bebini otkucaji srca normalni, teško da tada postoji opasnost od aspiracije mekonija, a ako ipak do toga dođe, skoro sigurno će simptomi biti blagi.
Najopasnija situacija je kada je mekonij u plodovoj vodi gust, količina vode smanjena, a bebini otkucaji srca pokazuju znakove stresa.

Po svemu sudeći, aspiracija mekonija je simptom, a ne uzrok fetalnom stresu.

_Nakon poroda..._
Ako je beba rođena kroz rijedak mekonij, tada se samo usta trebaju očistiti laganim isisavanjem. Dublje isisavanje može uzrokovati više problema nego što ih rješava, pa ga se izvodi samo u slučaju da beba ima problema s disanjem.

_Zaključak:_
Unatoč dokazima, liječnici još uvijek smatraju prisustvo mekonija u amnionskoj tekućini posljedicom fetalnog stresa (npr. gušenja pri porodu ili još u maternici) koji direktno vodi sindromu mekonijske aspiracije s fatalnim posljedicama na pluća novorođenčeta.
No, fetus najčešće ispušta mekonij u plodovu vodu kako sazrijeva. Ispuštanje može biti fiziološko ili uzrokovano trenutačnom epizodom kao što je pritisak na pupkovinu ili glavu. Neki fetusi u mekonijskoj vodi bit će ugroženi; no mnogi neće.

_http://www.homebirth.org.uk/meconium.htm
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/002262.htm_

----------


## GrgurovaMama

naš CTG je pokazivao tahikardiju i upravo zbog tog nalaza i mog izuzetno visokog tlaka (a cijelu trudnoču nisam imala probleme sa tlakom) su me zadržali u bolnici...dakle to su bili znakovi da je beba pod stresom, a tek spontanim puknućem vodenjaka se vidjela zelena plodna voda...

----------


## L&L0809

aro32, hvala, malo me tvoj post još dodatno utješio da mekonij u pv ne mora značiti ništa strašno, iako svugdje gdje sam čitala su pisali da se onda porod mora odmah inducirati jer da može biti teških posljedica za bebu. ali i ovo što si napisala ima smisla, tako da mi je sad ipak malo lakše   :Kiss:

----------


## Leni

ja sam isto imala hitan carski radi jer je moj bebač ispustio mekonij u stresu mojih užasnih trudova.. rad srca mu se usporavao s mojim trudom.. a sad razmislite kad vam se rad srca usporava... 
tako da nije bezazleno uopće..

sad ima 8 mj i dosta je napredan(skromno  :Embarassed:  )..

hvala Bogu da je sve dobro prošlo i da doktori nisu dugo čekali.

----------


## L&L0809

leni - gdje si rodila? nekako mi se cini da sve ima veze s bolnicom i doktorima koji su tada prisutni. mene su pregledali u 17:30, ustanovili mekonij u plodnoj vodi, stavili me na krevet, i do poroda me nitko nije ni pogledao (u 21:00), a i tada su dosli samo jer sam rekla da ja sad radjam dosli oni ili ne   :Laughing:  kako mogu procijeniti tko ide na carski a tko ceka prirodan porod? jesi li imala jos nekih komplikacija mozda?

----------


## trinity

vidim da ima različitih praksi vezano za mekonijsku plodnu vodu pa cu reci i svoj osobni primjer da vidite da to zbilja ne mora biti strasno.

na amnioskopiji 6 dana nakon termina mi je receno da  je dijete u mekonijskoj plodnoj vodi i da mora taj dan van. poslali su me u rodiliste gdje su mi inducirali porod.
odmah mi je prokinut vodenjak i prikljucili su me na drip. usprkos tome sporo sam se otvarala i nazalost iskusila neugodne metode rucnog sirenja usca maternice.
u predradjaonici sam provela cijeli dan. nakon 13 h bila sm otvorena 8 cm i lijecini su odlucili da ne zele vise cekati. uz pritisak na stomak rodila sam relativno brzo.
moje iskustvo poroda nije lijepo u mom sjećanju, ali usprkos dripu i svemu ostalom rodila sam zdravog djecaka i nije bilo nikakvih komplikacija, apgar mu je bio 8/10. 
mozda je pomoglo i to sto sam tijekom 13-14 h koliko je trajalo od indukcije do izgona cijelo vrijeme bila samo koncentrirana na pravilno disanje i CTG je cijelo vrijeme bio uredan.

----------


## Leni

> leni - gdje si rodila? nekako mi se cini da sve ima veze s bolnicom i doktorima koji su tada prisutni. mene su pregledali u 17:30, ustanovili mekonij u plodnoj vodi, stavili me na krevet, i do poroda me nitko nije ni pogledao (u 21:00), a i tada su dosli samo jer sam rekla da ja sad radjam dosli oni ili ne   kako mogu procijeniti tko ide na carski a tko ceka prirodan porod? jesi li imala jos nekih komplikacija mozda?


rodila sam na SD-u.
došla sam prvi put u 12h poslali me doma(neću sad opet o tome  :Smile:  ), došla doma i dva sata rikavala od trudova.. skoro se doma porodila.. 
otvorila se 4cm..
u 15h sam bila ponovno u rađaoni, dr. Bekavac me detaljno pogledala, vidjela da se moji trudovi ne očitavaju na CTG-, ali je primjetila kad sam joj rekla da imam trud da se mojoj bebi usporava znatno rad srca.. probušila mi vodenjak , vidjela mekonij i u sekundi sam bila na oper. stolu..  eto ponovno je moram pohvaliti... 
apgar mu je bio 9/10..

----------


## mikka

sori ako je neumjesno, ali nije li normalno da se bebi usporava rad srca za vrijeme truda? to sam procitala na vise mjesta.

----------


## kli_kli

> sori ako je neumjesno, ali nije li normalno da se bebi usporava rad srca za vrijeme truda? to sam procitala na vise mjesta.


Po ctg zapisu se vidi da li je normalno ili nije u odnosu na krivu truda. Nije svejedno da li je na pocetku truda, u sredini i na kraju i koliko je usporen rad. Ne znam detalje jer nisam porodnicar, ali sam citala o ctg-u i to ti je otprilike nekako tako.

Zato npr. nekad rade test sa oksitocinom, kod slucajeva sa zastojem, da vide kako beba podnosi trudove pa da prema tome zakljuce da li moze da izdrzi vaginalni porodjaj ili da se radi carski.

Ja sam imala taj test sa Izijem, samo sto kod nas nije bilo patologije.

----------


## Leni

mikka, ne bi znala, znam da je on bio već u mekoniju i da mi je doktor poslije u viziti rekao da su ga izvukli na vrijeme..
ja ne želim razmišljati šta bi bilo kad bi bilo...

bitno da je on sada živ i zdav, meni je to najvažnije.

----------


## ljiljbg

Drage mame, tesko mi je da o ovome pisem, jer su rane jos sveze, ali moram zbog drugih, da se nikome nista slicno vise ne dogodi. Moja bebica je pre 2 meseca umrla zbog udisanja plodove vode sa mekonijumom. Pedijatrima je trebalo 5 sati da shvate da je u opasnosti i dok su je prebacili na drugu kliniku, vec je bila modra, samo su je prikljucili na aparate na kojima je izdrzala 6 dana. Infekcija je tesko ostetil pluca i prosirila se na duge organe, na terapiju nije reagovala. Pokusavamo da se saberemo zbog velikog deteta (takodje izasao iz zelene vode, ali bez ikakvih posledica) i da posle 2. ciklusa pokusamo ponovo, jer ova tuga ubija iz dana u dan, ali moram govoriti o tome da niko ovu pojavu ne shvati olako. Tragican ishod desava se retko, ali smo i mi mislili da se to dogadja drugima...

----------


## carmina burana

Davno, još kao cura, švrljala sam po medicinskoj enciklopediji (uvijek su me zanimale medicinske teme) i naisla na tekst o mekonijastoj plodnoj vodi, što je znak da plod pati pa se zato pokaka. 15-ak godina kasnije, s jednim od sinova trudovi su tek lagano počeli i nije još bilo vrijeme za odlazak u bolnicu. Kod odlaska na wc primijetila sam nešto zelenkasto na gaćicama i odmah se sjetila tog davnog teksta, odjurila u bolnicu i dr. je rekao da sam na vrijeme. Brzinski klistir i brijanje, prikopčana na ctg i nakon 3 sata rodila. Malo ga je stisnula pupkovina, ali ipak je sve ok prošlo, Apgar 10/10.
Zato, cure ne čekajte ni sekunde, ako vidite nešto takvo!

----------

